
5 tips to screw up your whole customer acquisition process - Viktor_Egri
https://blog.automizy.com/2016/05/5-tips-screw-customer-acquisition-process/
======
Viktor_Egri
Lead generation can be challenging but converting trial users into paying
clients is even more challenging! According to MarketingSherpa, 7% conversion
rate is avarage in SaaS businesses. But what are the key influencers of that
specific number? What are the key parts of a good customer acquisition
process? Here are the 4 parts where you can screw up your whole customer
acquisition process.

